# Keeping mealworms with Dubia?



## ratluvr76 (Oct 13, 2014)

I watched a video on YouTube of a breeder feeding tiny spiderlings and he showed his Dubia colony with mealworms and demastid beetles. He said the mealworms and de mastics clean up after the roaches. My question is this: 
Will the mealworms eat newborn and freshly molted dubias an demastid beetles? Will my dubias be safe with them?

Thx. 
Carrie


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmmmm, very interesting. It would be so much easier to maintain my dubia colony if I could throw in dozen mealworms. Interested to see where this thread goes for sure!


----------



## MagicalLobster (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm interested to hear this too and I'd also like to add superworms into the mix. Would those be a good clean up crew?


----------



## kellakk (Oct 13, 2014)

I've done this myself with more resilient roaches like B. dubia, Blaberus spp, and B. lateralis.  Mealworms and superworms eat the leftover food and don't seem to bother the roaches as long as the colony is healthy and there's plenty of food.  Dermestid beetles and isopods are the best cleanup crew in my  opinion because the dermestids will eat only dead roaches (helps prevent phorid fly infestation) and the isopods aren't as capable of hurting defenseless (newborn or molting) roaches. Mealworms and superworms especially seem to be more willing to prey on living creatures.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 13, 2014)

kellakk said:


> I've done this myself with more resilient roaches like B. dubia, Blaberus spp, and B. lateralis.  Mealworms and superworms eat the leftover food and don't seem to bother the roaches as long as the colony is healthy and there's plenty of food.  Dermestid beetles and isopods are the best cleanup crew in my  opinion because the dermestids will eat only dead roaches (helps prevent phorid fly infestation) and the isopods aren't as capable of hurting defenseless (newborn or molting) roaches. Mealworms and superworms especially seem to be more willing to prey on living creatures.


I always thought the isopods needed a more humid environment? If I put the isopods in the dubia bin, do i need to put in a layer of coco fiber or other substrate? This is all very new to me and I really want to get as painless a process of raising these guys as possible.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 13, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> I always thought the isopods needed a more humid environment? If I put the isopods in the dubia bin, do i need to put in a layer of coco fiber or other substrate? This is all very new to me and I really want to get as painless a process of raising these guys as possible.


 
if you want isopods with them you will need substrate for them. They don't do well without any. I've never seen a need for a clean-up crew with dubias. Not leaving food in there constantly and rinsing your water gel dish(if you use one) regularly will help keep pest away. Also of food isn't constantly available the small nymphs will feed upon the fallen adults and just leave dried hollow exoskeletons behind.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 13, 2014)

If I were to put some isopods in with my dubia's... is there any recommendations about which species of isopods to use? I think I can get any of these species: Porcellio calico, $10 for 20, Dwarf white isopods $20 for large culture, Porcellio laevis $20 for 40, or Florida brown $10 for $25


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I only have experience with dwarf whites, they are cheap, reproduce quickly and get the job done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MagicalLobster (Oct 14, 2014)

MatthewM1 said:


> Also of food isn't constantly available the small nymphs will feed upon the fallen adults and just leave dried hollow exoskeletons behind.


That's raw right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

